# Dried gnocchi



## LadyCook61 (Feb 25, 2008)

I had bought some Colavita vacuumed packed gnocchi at Sam's club and it tastes terrible, I only had butter and romano cheese on it
I guess fresh would have tasted better.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 25, 2008)

I've bought some in my local grocery store that's vacuum-packed in a box in the aisle with dried pastas. I made a light marinara sauce to go with it. It was quite good. I'm sure fresh would be great, but it's a fair amount of work


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 25, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> I've bought some in my local grocery store that's vacuum-packed in a box in the aisle with dried pastas. I made a light marinara sauce to go with it. It was quite good. I'm sure fresh would be great, but it's a fair amount of work


 
what brand was it ?


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 25, 2008)

I don't remember, but I have some at home (I'm at work right now). I'll post it tonight.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 27, 2008)

Sorry, LadyCook, I haven't been feeling great the last couple of days. The brand I bought is Delallo: Delallo Foods


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 27, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> Sorry, LadyCook, I haven't been feeling great the last couple of days. The brand I bought is Delallo: Delallo Foods


 
Sorry you have not  been feeling well, hope you feel better soon. thank you for posting the brand . I will see if my store has it.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Feb 28, 2008)

Depending on what markets you have available you can often buy frozen gnocci.  It's almost indistinguishable from fresh.  I think Aunt Vi's might make one, IIRC.  Check in the freezer case of a warehouse or boutique store.

Failing that gnocci isn't really that hard to make.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 28, 2008)

Rob Babcock said:


> Depending on what markets you have available you can often buy frozen gnocci. It's almost indistinguishable from fresh. I think Aunt Vi's might make one, IIRC. Check in the freezer case of a warehouse or boutique store.
> 
> Failing that gnocci isn't really that hard to make.


 I may have to try to make it myself when I have the time.  I had bought the gnocci at a warehouse (sam's club).


----------



## Wart (Feb 28, 2008)

We regularly eat the vac packed gnocchi. It's been OK.

Wife eats it.

Wife came from Italy. She says the Vac Packed stuff is Ok but no where as good as her mothers. No kidding.


----------

